# Trails Zwischen Vogelsang und Rabenstein



## Schoppi11 (21. Januar 2020)

Servus miteinander,

Bald werde ich eine neue Heimat ( Edenstetten/Bernried/Deggendorf ) ziehen. Hirschenstein / Geißkopf kenn ich mich schon aus. Jedoch könnte es doch, wie im Thema beschrieben, ab Vogelsang bis Rabstein möglich sein das es in dem Gebiet auch einige Trails gibt. Gibt es hier im Forum Anwohner die begeisterte Enduroisten sind und mir vielleicht helfen können. Wäre sehr dankbar. Anbei noch ein TOPO Bild. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## tomke (22. Januar 2020)

Servus, ein paar Trails gibts da schon in dem Gebiet. Vorallem rund um den Vogelsang. Einfach an den Wanderwegen orientieren. Ein paar Touren kannst du hier finden: https://www.skiundbike.de/index.php?site=gpsies.php
mfg Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calsian (7. März 2020)

Hab neulich ne Tour in dem Gebiet gemacht, bin aber einfach nur spontan drauf losgefahren, dementsprechend war das meiste Forststraße.

Vom Vogelsang runter gabs aber eine richtig geile Abfahrt, das war mein Tageshighlight


----------



## tomke (18. März 2020)

Ja, das ist der 8er-Wanderweg.


----------

